# New Chronarch



## rtoler

Anyone seen the new Chronarchs in a store? Wonder when they will hit local shops?????


----------



## SURF Buster

Checked at academy in Lake Jackson and they did not know there was a new Chronarch coming out.


----------



## Bantam1

We just unveiled it 2 weeks ago so not all the dealers have been contacted yet. They will begin shipping next month and a bigger batch coming in March.


----------



## Sweet Action

Bantam1 said:


> We just unveiled it 2 weeks ago so not all the dealers have been contacted yet. They will begin shipping next month and a bigger batch coming in March.


Sweet! Any pics of it?


----------



## Benny

Pics and review can be found here:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanochronarchdpreview.html


----------



## Bantam1

I'll track one down and take some pics while I break it down. Give me a week or two to get caught up on everything.


----------



## ESCB Factory

From what I can gather, it is an aluminum Core. I like it...


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

how much is the new chronarch?


----------



## Solid Action

Looks nice, will be a slow seller retailing at $300.


----------



## Bantam1

The price will be $299.99. We used the Core tooling for the reel and made it out of Aluminum. The gears are also brass so the reel is slightly heavier. The performance is just awesome on this reel. I have been fishing with one since July of last year


----------



## Sweet Action

Thanx for the info. and pics. Can't wait to try one out. SA


----------



## corpus shorty

i want one,i want one !why cant you order direct from Shimano ?


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

thats great to hear..i love my old chronarch SF..is it similar to the old chronarch SF? or is it better?


----------



## ESCB Factory

Same proportions as the Core. Just a touch heavier.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

hmm never tried the core..maybe ill get a chronarch for my birthday lol


----------



## 100% Texan

I wonder if like on the core are we going to have to open it up and tighten down on the brake screw lock or what ever its called on my core after a while of fishing my spool becomes loose and the line wraps around the shaft.I sure hope they have fixed this issue.


----------



## Bantam1

I think it fishes about the same as the CH-SF but with more cranking power and it fits smaller in the hand. 

The brake case on the Core can be tightened up with a pair of needle nose pliers. Stick the tips on the pliers into the holes on the brake case and snug it after you hand tighten it. This will prevent it from coming loose. 

We used this same design on the Chronarch B and never had an issue. There should not be any problems with the Chronarch D. All the field test reels had zero issues so production reels should be good to go.


----------



## Bevo34

Is this the replacement for the 50mg?


----------



## Bantam1

No because its a 100 size reel with an Aluminum frame. This is the replacement for the Chronarch 100B.


----------



## Sow Trout

*Poor design*

The "easy access" side plate is so easy that it comes open when riding upright in a rod holder so that it can be drenched in salt spray. This is just a reel for the bass fishermen who lay their rods down in rod holders. And as also evidenced by the "high torque" feature that is only in the way of the speckled trout plugger.


----------



## Bantam1

We have other models that do not have the Escape Hatch design side plate. The Curado and Citica for example have a normal turn key accessible side plate. As far as the HEG well that is not going away. There are too many benefits of this design to not incorporate it in all of our reels.


----------



## Sow Trout

Are there any real benefits to the excape hatch design? It is cute, but not practical in the real world. It is not like the turn key is too slow or that it is necessary to open this side plate very often. Please describe the benefits of the HEG for the coastal trout fisherman.


Bantam1 said:


> We have other models that do not have the Escape Hatch design side plate. The Curado and Citica for example have a normal turn key accessible side plate. As far as the HEG well that is not going away. There are too many benefits of this design to not incorporate it in all of our reels.


----------



## Bantam1

Due to the shape of that side plate we could not use a regular turn key design. We had to use that lever so that you could open the side plate. The posistion is the only place where it will not be in the way when you hold the reel. 

HEG has no benefit for the trout anglers I suppose. You have to remember that these reels are also bass reels. They are used for redfish and snook also. We do not build a reel to solely target one species or application. We have to build reels that fit the entire nation to use in multiple applications and for multiple species. 

I understand that you do not want HEG or this side plate design. We make many reels that do not use the Escape Hatch design like the Curado for example. HEG has benefits for all the other applications other than trout. The new reels do not have such a huge drop down and the overall shape of the reel has been changed to make it more comfortable in the hand. 

So far I have not heard many complaints about the Core for trout fishing and this is the same shape and has the same features. I guess the only thing I can say is that if you do not like it then don't buy it.


----------



## Aggieholic

*Why not just get a Core?*

It seems that the new Chronarch offers no advantage over the Core. The Core is significantly lighter, available today, and only fifty bucks more. If you're going to spend $300.00 on a reel, what's $50 more?


----------



## NOGUIDEREQUIRED

Aggieholic said:


> It seems that the new Chronarch offers no advantage over the Core. The Core is significantly lighter, available today, and only fifty bucks more. If you're going to spend $300.00 on a reel, what's $50 more?


Or.... Just go to Ebay & get a NEW Core for $250 all day long with a little effort.. :bounce:


----------



## rtoler

*Final decision*

Going to get my new Chronarch tomorrow....... Thanks for all the info Bantam!


----------



## MattK

Congrats! I had the opportunity to play with one on a Cumara rod at the Holder show. That puppy was sweet!


----------



## corpus shorty

*replacing the Mg 50*

any plains to come up with its replacement ?


----------



## MattK

corpus shorty said:


> replacing the Mg 50
> any plains to come up with its replacement ?


I have no idea and I doubt Bantam will tell us until it's time buuuuutttt..........

I found this new Japanese model:
http://www.ichibantackle.com/showproductdetail.asp?productid=3326&name=ALDEBARAN%20MG%207&manufacturename=SHIMANO%20


----------



## rtoler

*Good thinking...*

Pretty good detective work MattK.....


----------



## kenny

It looks good, but really pricey. I also don't think Shimano America will warranty a Japanese reel.


----------



## MattK

kenny said:


> It looks good, but really pricey. I also don't think Shimano America will warranty a Japanese reel.


No, Shimano US does not warranty these reels, I don't even know if they will work on them. Either way, I didn't post it suggesting people to buy it I posted it because many of the reels that are released here in the US are released in Japan first.


----------



## Bantam1

There is no warranty on the Japanese model reels here in the US. We will work on them as long as parts interchange. We can get parts for the Japanese model reels but its a long process. It can take up to 6 months to obtain parts.


----------



## kenny

MattK said:


> No, Shimano US does not warranty these reels, I don't even know if they will work on them. Either way, I didn't post it suggesting people to buy it I posted it because many of the reels that are released here in the US are released in Japan first.


I knew that Matt, not trying to cause a problem.


----------



## MattK

kenny said:


> I knew that Matt, not trying to cause a problem.


Oops, sorry Kenny if my post came off the wrong way. I knew you were not causing problems; that's what the jungle is for:smile:


----------



## rtoler

*LOL.......*

I ended-up getting the latest version of the Chronarch 50Mg..... It was on sale at FTU for 219. I had to try it at 5.9oz's. It casts great and is light as a feather. I'm going to put it thru the real test Friday in West Bay or Christmas Bay....


----------



## Solid Action

Again, at this price point, there is no reason for the public to buy this reel. Buy the new Curado at $179. Ya'll are hoping people will buy this reel on the Cronarch name alone and not look at the weight, side plate, etc. No thank you.


----------



## Mojo281

I am a huge fan of Shimano reels and the Chronarch B's... I can't believe that Shimano has made the decision to discontinue the B's and release this new piece of *hit. Absolutely blows my mind!! They got it right with the 100B, BPV, and BSV and now they come out with a reel that holds only 90yards of 12lb mono??? I understand the 50MG holding only 85 yards of 12lb mono but it weighs a mere 5.9ozs. I may try to stock pile some B's and 50MG's while I can still find them....


----------



## Bantam1

So because the reel holds a little less line its a piece of ****? Have you even used the reel? Questionable argument in my opinion. 

I guess the new trucks on the market are junk too. They stop better, get better mileage while making more power, they are safer, have better warranties and they cost more. They must be junk too...


The new Chronarch is lighter, smaller in the hand and is overall better. The price did go up $40. It has Shielded ARB bearings, a lighter spool, more bearings, lighter, smaller and went up $40. That is a lot to add to the reel and only raise the price slightly. You know it has our service backing it. Its a Shimano so you know it will last. I guess its proof that you just can't make everyone happy :headknock


----------



## Caribbean Pirate

Seen em for $274.99 on ebay with free shipping.


----------



## Mojo281

Sorry if I offended you Bantam, everyone has their own opinion... There is no argument here that Shimano is the BEST on the market!!!

Yes I have fished with both the Core and new Chronarch and wasn't impressed by either. But keep in mind that I wade fish saltwater, things may be diff if I did a bunch of flippin and pitchin for bass from a boat. While there are features about the new Chronarch that are appealing like being lighter, I can't get over the fact that the spool holds so little line, 30 yards less then the old B's... that's 90 ft = the difference in landing a trophy or getting spooled, especially when the max drag is 11 lbs.

There's an old saying "If it's not broke, then don't fix it."


----------



## rtoler

*Hmmmmm*

Mojo281, your very right about the B's. I have two that have caught several fish and have been sprayed with saltwater the hole time and still look and perfrom like the day I got them. But I'm always looking for a better mouse trap myself.... I think Shimano is very dedicated to this process by the way they change models so much. I tried some top of the line reels by other manufacturers last year just for the sake of not being so narrow minded....and ended-up taking them back. 
And as you say, you can always stock pile them from guys like me that are looking for a lighter reel.

Regards


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Got a chance to finally use a new Chronarch yesterday. Not a bad reel, but for the price, I'll stick to my CORE's. Not real sure what Shimano was thinking with this one..... Wouldn't be a bad deal at $249.99, but at $300.00, I can't see this reel selling very well..... Especially when the "new" wears off......


----------



## Solid Action

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Wouldn't be a bad deal at $249.99, but at $300.00, I can't see this reel selling very well..... Especially when the "new" wears off......


That is what I am saying. They should have done a little more market research on this one, I don't think they will sell at that price.


----------



## Speckled

Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> Got a chance to finally use a new Chronarch yesterday. *Not a bad reel, but for the price, I'll stick to my CORE's*. Not real sure what Shimano was thinking with this one..... Wouldn't be a bad deal at $249.99, but at $300.00, I can't see this reel selling very well..... Especially when the "new" wears off......


Capt Ryan,

You are saying the Chronarch D's are not as good of a reel as the Core's?

Does the Core out perform the Chronach D? Or do they both perform the same in regards to casting distance and smoothness of retrieve?

Really would like hearing someone who has used both reels, compair the two.

I own a Core, but have not even touched a new Chronach D. They look like the same reel, just made of different materials. One that will have to be babied and one that should be more bullet proof.

Look forward to hearing what the "reel" deal is between the two.

Rob D.


----------



## rtoler

*Agree*

I agree on the price. Kind of steep by most peoples wallets..... Is R&D that expensive?????? Maybe someone in the know can shed the light on the price increase.


----------



## Bantam1

The cost of raw materials, dollar to yen exchange (the dollar is weak right now) along with the addition of S-ARB bearings made the reel more expensive.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Speckled said:


> Capt Ryan,
> 
> You are saying the Chronarch D's are not as good of a reel as the Core's?
> 
> Does the Core out perform the Chronach D? Or do they both perform the same in regards to casting distance and smoothness of retrieve?
> 
> Really would like hearing someone who has used both reels, compair the two.
> 
> I own a Core, but have not even touched a new Chronach D. They look like the same reel, just made of different materials. One that will have to be babied and one that should be more bullet proof.
> 
> Look forward to hearing what the "reel" deal is between the two.
> 
> Rob D.


Both reels perform equally as well, but the Chronarch is a little heavier. I don't baby my COREs, and they have held up well. IMO the weight difference between the Chronarch and the CORE compared to the price difference in the two makes me lean towards the CORE. I'd rather pay another $50 dollars to have a lighter reel.


----------



## Speckled

Capt Ryan,

Thanks for the breakdown between the two and why you like the Core more :cheers:.


Rob D.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek

Speckled said:


> Capt Ryan,
> 
> Thanks for the breakdown between the two and why you like the Core more :cheers:.
> 
> Rob D.


No problem. Hope it helps.....


----------



## rtoler

*Chronarch 50Mg*

That 50Mg was a reel joy casting last weekend. I would not have thought 3 oz's would make that much difference. I will definately get another "light" reel. I am going to try to hold out until after ICAST.....


----------



## rtoler

*Chronarch 100D*

Just got the new Chronarch 100D today. My BassPro Shop gift certificate was burning a hole in my pocket. I love it. Very smooth and comfortable to hold. My preliminary test shows it to cast about 5yrds further than my Chronarch 100B and 50Mg.


----------



## rtoler

*Change of heart, mind, something.........*

I took the Chronarch back and got me a Core. The Mg spoiled me with how light it is. The Core is a pleasure to fish with. Light and smooth.......
I swear I won't write another thing about these reels.............


----------



## dbarham

great reel


----------



## Bocephus

I've been fishing with nothing but Shimano reels for the last 25 years or so. I have seen how much Shimano has improved their reels during that time. The higher end Shimano reels are a true work of fine engineering. Lighter weight, smoother casting & reeling, as well as a very capable drag system. 

Who do all the other reel maufacturers try to imitate, and copy ?.....Shimano. That should speak volumns to fishermen, and a point not missed by me. Shimano makes a wide range of baitcasting reels, and the prices vary from inexpensive to expensive. And like you would with any other fishing reels on the market you have to ask yourself....what do I want/need in a reel, and how much am I willing, or can afford to spend ?

My favorite reels currently are a couple of MG 51's attached to Castaway Skeletons....I want a lightweight combo, and this match up is perfect for me. I have enjoyed, and caught lots, and lots of fish with every Shimano reel I've owned over the years. Shimano reels have been good to me, so I'm very loyal to the brand. And as long as they keep putting out quality reels, I'll keep buying them. I'm always excited to see what they will come up with next.

Everyone has their opinions, and can either buy the new reels, or not. If this new Chronarch is not your cup of tea....buy something else. 

But I wouldn't bash it, or call it a piece of **** having never owned, or fished with one....that's ridiculus.

my worthless .02


----------

